# Oglethorpe county deer hunting



## frdstang90 (Dec 3, 2007)

I got on a club in Oglethorpe county for the first time this year and really have not had any good luck. Anybody else had an off year so far or just me? We havent really been able to tell anything about rut this year. Some deer seem to be in rut and some dont. Thanks


----------



## bdpost (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm having an off year. I have not yet raised my rifle. The drought waxed all my food plots. I hunt a small tract and all around they have thinned some large tracts, from the sounds of gunshots the deer have been exploring the newly thinned areas. My sightings are way down from last year and I am starting to worry that I might get skunked! But my wife hates me pouting around the house so she tells me to get out there. . Went out yesterday about 3pm and moved some climbers around and heard my neighbor shoot

Two seasons ago I took  my first deer of the season at 4:30 on Jan 1.

But it is why they call it hunting and not killing!
Good luck 
Stay Safe!


----------



## Ozzie (Dec 11, 2007)

Two rutting 8 points were killed on my club near Vesta during the first week of November, and then they seemed to go nocturnal shortly after that.  This warm weather has them messed up also.  

However they were really moving this past Sunday morning because all of the dense fog caused them to get back to their daytime beds late.  I passed on a 4 point sneaking along the edge of the small pines, and then saw three more does but could not get a clean shot on them.  There was lots of shooting going on all over the place, so the guys on the adjoining clubs were seeing deer pretty well also. 

Keep the faith and hunt in and around the small pines if you can.  The deer have gone nocturnal and are holding tight in the thick cover.  Your best bet is to catch them really early sneaking back to their daytime beds, and coming out on the food plots during the last 10 minutes of daylight.


----------



## codeeb (Dec 11, 2007)

I hunt near Vesta also. I have been seeing quite a few deer, but most of them have been very young. I have seen more Bucks this year than I ever have but all were young.


----------

